

Sex, Lies, And Game Development - four
http://elizabethsampat.com/sex-lies-and-game-development/

======
four
Words to hack by:

I made games. I didn’t ask for anyone’s permission. If you have the love and
the drive, you can walk through that door on your own.

I will say some of my best and most popular/successful work was inspired when
someone pissed me right the fuck off. I think I’d be a crappier designer if I
were male ... because I would have been exposed to fewer stupid assumptions
about who I was and what I could do, which means I would have been less angry
and less inspired as a result.

